# Looking for a suitable horse



## Blackdwarf1 (3 March 2017)

I started a previous thread which didn't start successfully due to a few typing mishaps the question I needed answering was about an 18hh horse for a slim 16 year old girl about 6 ft maybe less. The other option however is either a 11hh-12hh horse I can't remember which but will said girl be too tall and heavy for a 11hh-12hh horse.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (3 March 2017)

I can't imagine putting anyone that tall on a little pony like that. What is the 18hh's temperament and training like? Are they the only two choices?


----------



## Blackdwarf1 (3 March 2017)

As of now I don't know much about the 18hh in question and I may have been a bit generous saying 6 ft most likely less this is kind of hypothetical as I'm unsure about definitely getting a horse I was told by a friend and given them two choices he knew of so at the moment yeah. I'll post any new information given but that's all he knew


----------



## Blackdwarf1 (3 March 2017)

Rechecked the other option for the 16 year old was 14hh not 12hh I don't know if that is any better I've went through other forums but found nothing helpful enough this girl has little experience but isn't that heavy immediately assuming height will be an issue will weight aswell


----------



## Blackdwarf1 (3 March 2017)

I must also add that the girl has little experience so probably won't be well balanced so even on a 14hh will her weight be a problem


----------



## Meowy Catkin (3 March 2017)

A fine built 14hh pony will be able to carry less weight than a heavyweight cob of 14hh. The height alone isn't enough to determine which horse will be suitable for a rider. Remember I don't know the horses or the rider concerned. The horse's temperament, calmness/fizzyness, level of training, spookiness, experience etc... will all make a difference.

I'm not sure that someone as inexperienced as you suggest she is, should actually be thinking about buying. If these potential horses are ones that she could ride during lessons at a riding school, then the instructor should match her up with a suitable mount.


----------



## oldie48 (3 March 2017)

With absolutely no intention to be unkind, I'd also suggest that she finds someone more experienced than you to advise her, so she might like to speak to a trainer who knows or can assess her riding capability.


----------



## Blackdwarf1 (3 March 2017)

I'm doing this on behalf of a friend I'm not actually advising her just trying to give him suggestions I have little experience myself that's why I'm here we've came to the conclusion that she couldn't handle the responsibility of owning a horse so instead have decided on giving her the chance to spend the day with a horse (with an experienced rider) which would allow her to see if she could actually care for one  the problem I'm having is she may want to try riding it and the only one my friend can arrange for is 14hh and it would be hard to tell her she would be too heavy so instead of riding it the suggestion was she just sit on it to get a feel for it but will she be too heavy for that aswell


----------



## southerncomfort (4 March 2017)

Why not just take her to a riding school for lessons?  They'll match her up with a pony that suits her height, weight and ability.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (4 March 2017)

It doesn't sound as if anyone involved has anywhere near enough experience and knowledge to even consider getting a horse. If the two possible equines in question belong to the other adult mentioned, he should be capable of deciding whether he has a suitable mount. From the info given, neither sound suitable for a 6' complete beginner. Why do you need to ask on a forum?


----------



## D66 (4 March 2017)

You really need to have a lot of riding lessons before you take on the responsibility of owning a horse, months of regular lessons. As you progress, and get more proficient the instructor will put you on different horses. What might suit a complete beginner will not suit in three months time, let alone after a year. That's why it's sensible to not buy a horse until you have learnt to ride well .


----------



## FestiveFuzz (4 March 2017)

I'm a bit confused about what the set up is here? Is the 16yo your daughter/niece/friend? Is this other person that you're referring to as "he" the owner of the two horses on offer? If not how does he fit into this situation and what does the owner suggest?

I wouldn't necessarily say a 16yo would be too heavy for a 14hh pony, but that does depend on quite a few variables such as weight of the child, build of horse and what they wanted to do...for example have a quiet walk around a paddock versus a full on lesson. 

Has the 16yo ever had lessons? If not perhaps you'd be better off looking at getting her some lessons at a reputable riding school or seeing if there's one that offers own a pony days...Easter is only a little while away so you'll probably find somewhere offering a day experience like this.


----------



## Blackdwarf1 (4 March 2017)

I have no relation to this 16 year old shes is the daughter of a friend who asked me for a favour to gather information I don't know who the owner is my friend is sorting that out I believe the girl would only take a quick walk on the horse


----------



## cobgoblin (4 March 2017)

I'm getting totally confused now, both from this thread and the other one started by the OP.
Why on earth would she want to walk around on a pony that is bound to be too small for her? Nothing can be gained from this exercise and quite possibly both she and the pony will be uncomfortable.
It is beginning to sound as though this child has never ridden at all...firstly because she would already have some idea about what owning a horse entails, and secondly because she would already know approximately what size of horse suited her.


----------



## Blackdwarf1 (5 March 2017)

I'm pretty sure I've explained this is don't know if the girl has ridden or not I was never told by my friend she may have had some experience a few years ago but I definitely know nothing recent that is why she doesn't know the right size horse. She wants a horse and is going to go to lessons I think but she can't handle the responsibility of owning a horse and she needs to see that. My friend is arranging for her to spend the day with a horse to show her the amount of responsibility that comes with it but she may want to go for a ride


----------



## southerncomfort (5 March 2017)

Blackdwarf1 said:



			I'm pretty sure I've explained this is don't know if the girl has ridden or not I was never told by my friend she may have had some experience a few years ago but I definitely know nothing recent that is why she doesn't know the right size horse. She wants a horse and is going to go to lessons I think but she can't handle the responsibility of owning a horse and she needs to see that. My friend is arranging for her to spend the day with a horse to show her the amount of responsibility that comes with it but she may want to go for a ride
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry OP but this whole situation is back to front.  I'm beginning to suspect that the plan is to try and put the girl completely off the whole idea of riding/owning a horse, in which case you are all going exactly the right way about it.

If a child expresses an interest in horses then the first step is to take her to a riding school because they have horses and ponies which are suitable for complete beginners, they have qualified teaching staff and they have insurance should anything go wrong.  Many also hold 'own a pony' days where kids can get an idea of what is involved in their day to day care.


----------



## Blackdwarf1 (5 March 2017)

Not exactly to put the girl off riding a horse just owning one for now atleast until she gets some experience.


----------



## cobgoblin (5 March 2017)

Assuming that the only way a 16yo is going to own a horse is if it is bought and paid for and maintained by her parents....then all that needs to be said is no. The situation can be reviewed if her interest is maintained and she continues to attend the riding school.


----------



## Amye (6 March 2017)

Agree with the others... OP tell your friend to take their daughter to a riding school and get them some lessons. The riding school can match them to a suitable horse (size and experience wise) and they can learn the basics there. Most riding schools now do 'own a pony' days or pony club where kids/teens can learn what goes into the basics of horse care. They will probably find a riding school more fun anyway as they'll be with others of similar abilities and age!

There's a lot more that goes into determining if a horse is suitable then 'horse is X height and person is X height'. No one can tell you if a 6ft person can ride a 14hh pony based on that information. Weight of the person and build of the horse come into consideration (though I don't think I would put a 6ft person on a 12hh pony no matter how slim the person/stocky the pony).


----------

